# Anyone have a Logan 400 manual in PDF?



## Mister Ed (Apr 5, 2017)

Guy at work is looking for a manual for an 400 ... anyone have an electronic copy? Anyone know where one might be online?


----------



## Buck Wayne (May 19, 2017)

This is the best that I could find.

http://www.lathe.com/catalogs/400.pdf   or maybe  http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=3379  

http://ozarktoolmanuals.com/machinemanual/logan-400-1400-metal-lathe-parts-manual/


----------



## Mister Ed (May 20, 2017)

Buck Wayne said:


> This is the best that I could find.
> 
> http://www.lathe.com/catalogs/400.pdf   or maybe  http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=3379
> 
> http://ozarktoolmanuals.com/machinemanual/logan-400-1400-metal-lathe-parts-manual/


Thanks Buck, I had seen the sales lit. I sent the guy to Logan to buy one ... not sure if he has done that or not.


----------

